

Remind HN: The Business of Software conference is streaming live NOW - ra
http://businessofsoftware.org/

======
davidw
Which of these talks are likely to be about something new and interesting that
we haven't read here before?

In other words, it's fun to listen to Clay Christensen, but I've read his
book, so it's a bit of a rehash. Edit: the later portions have some new
things, but still, for me, listening to long talks is not a productive use of
my time when I could read them. The actual benefit of a conference like this
is being there and meeting people, and chatting about what's been presented.

~~~
ra
In my experience of conferences it's very difficult to predict the good talks.

Don't miss patio11 at 9am on Tuesday though. Last year was, 'hello ladies'.

~~~
rudasn
For us EU folks, in what timezone is this?

~~~
davidw
EDT, I think. It started at 9:00 when it was 15:00 here in Italy.

------
ra
Speaking now - Clay Christensen (The Innovator's Dilemma)

EDIT: Schedule - <http://businessofsoftware.org/schedule.aspx>

